
On Xerox, Apple and Progress - shawndumas
http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=On_Xerox,_Apple_and_Progress.txt&topic=Origins&sortOrder=Sort%20by%20Date&detail=medium
======
shawndumas
FTA: "This essay was written by Bruce in 1996, and is reprinted here with his
permission. Bruce was one of the main designers of the Macintosh software, and
he worked at Xerox for years before that, so he's uniquely qualified to
discuss their relationship."

